# International student - chances of getting a job in Dubai?



## CWK (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi

I am a Swedish citizen doing a Bachelor's degree in Finance at a good university in the US. I am currently evaluating whether to stay in the US and try to get a job in investment banking/management consulting etc. after my studies or move to Dubai/Abu Dhabi. I basically have two options:

1. Transfer from my college to a university in Dubai/Abu Dhabi and try to get a job there after graduation

2. Finish my degree in the US and then try to get a job in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. 

From your perspective, which of these two options will give me the best chance of landing a job offer?

Thank you


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

This is a no brainer, finish your studies in America.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And then get a job in the US!


----------



## michaelrandall78 (Jul 11, 2012)

If you choose to transfer to a college in Dubai, you will sacrifice the prestige of having attended a U.S. university, which can jeopardize your career. I would say finish your studies first, since American universities are respected both domestically and internationally and you generally have higher chances of getting a job if you graduate from a U.S. college. The beauty of the U.S. system is that it allows you to transfer schools within the country, so it's always worth to try to transfer to Harvard or Stanford if you are doing well academically (you have a 2% chance of being successful, according to the stats, but still worth the try!). Moreover, I can't imagine that you would really get the taste of college life here in Dubai, because colleges here tend not to offer so many sports and other extracurricular activities, there aren't so many clubs and fraternities. Also don't forget that after graduating from an American university, you would have an option to go back to your home country and try to get the jobs there, you could try to stay in the U.S., you could look for work in Dubai, KSA, EU and pretty much anywhere you would want to go. Studying in Dubai would normally bind you to working here, which means limited opportunities, and you don't want that...


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Like most here have said, I think its best to complete your degree in the US. Talk to your University however as many have exchange arrangements with overseas universities that allow you study for a semester and receive a credit for those units as part of your course.

That way you'll have the best of both worlds - a US Degree but with international exposure which may set you apart from other graduates when it comes to getting a job.


----------



## CWK (Jul 13, 2012)

*Thanks for the comments*

Seems like staying in the US and finishing my degree is the best option. However, that begs the question: Is it even possible to arrive in Dubai without a job? I was under the impression that a job visa is required to be able to stay for extended periods?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

CWK said:


> Seems like staying in the US and finishing my degree is the best option. However, that begs the question: Is it even possible to arrive in Dubai without a job? I was under the impression that a job visa is required to be able to stay for extended periods?


So now that you have made up your mind about finishing your studies in the US, please take up the first job in the US as well. The exposure and training that you get there is so much better than here. Don't get seduced by the talk of big money. Even the sovereign wealth funds like to hire their analysts from bulge brackets in the US. While the market is bad in the US right now, they are small AND bad in the region.

To answer your question, as a Swedish passport holder you get visa on arrival that is valid for 30 days. You can extend this duration once from within the UAE or more frequently and cheaply by leaving and re- entering the UAE. so you can hunt for your dream job, but whether its the "hot" middle eastern women you are after or the money, you will find more of either in the US. As an international student you might have a bit of trouble with visas in the US, in which case London is the obvious choice for you.


----------

